# Transfer



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Kevin Knight" <kknight@nunanet.com>* on *Thu, 14 Sep 2000 00:16:42 -0400*
Greetings All:
I have a brief question for the people on this list.
I enrolled in the Primary Reserve in 1992 and was recently released to 
the Supplementary Reserve this year at the rank of Master Corporal.  
This was due to the fact that well, I am working in Nunavut and there is 
no Primary Reserve unit here.  I have recently recieved notice that I 
may be moving to Regina.  My question is, what is the process of 
transfering from the Supplementary Reserve back to the Primary Reserve?  
And does anybody know if the Royal Regina Rifles still have their mortar 
tasking?
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
Greetings All:
I have a brief question for the people on this
list.
I enrolled in the Primary Reserve in 1992 and was 
recently
released to the Supplementary Reserve this year at the rank of Master
Corporal. This was due to the fact that well, I am working in 
Nunavut and
there is no Primary Reserve unit here. I have recently recieved 
notice
that I may be moving to Regina. My question is, what is the 
process of
transfering from the Supplementary Reserve back to the Primary 
Reserve?
And does anybody know if the Royal Regina Rifles still have their mortar 
tasking?
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Mrtn <mrtn@home.com>* on *Wed, 18 Oct 2000 00:17:14 -0400*
I‘ve requested my transfer from an engineer regiment to a communications
regiment.  It has taken 2 months already.  Do transfers usually take so
long?
Martin
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"dave" <dave.newcombe@home.com>* on *Tue, 17 Oct 2000 21:41:31 -0700*
They are taking the time, so that you may come to your senses.
Chimo
----- Original Message ----- 
From: Mrtn 
To: 
Sent: Tuesday, October 17, 2000 9:17 PM
Subject: transfer
> I‘ve requested my transfer from an engineer regiment to a communications
> regiment.  It has taken 2 months already.  Do transfers usually take so
> long?
> 
> Martin
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"The MacFarlanes‘" <desrtrat@amug.org>* on *Wed, 18 Oct 2000 06:40:50 -0700*
hehehehe
----- Original Message -----
From: "dave" 
To: 
Sent: Tuesday, October 17, 2000 9:41 PM
Subject: Re: transfer
> They are taking the time, so that you may come to your senses.
>
>
> Chimo
>
>
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: Mrtn 
> To: 
> Sent: Tuesday, October 17, 2000 9:17 PM
> Subject: transfer
>
>
> > I‘ve requested my transfer from an engineer regiment to a communications
> > regiment.  It has taken 2 months already.  Do transfers usually take so
> > long?
> >
> > Martin
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Mrtn <mrtn@home.com>* on *Wed, 18 Oct 2000 10:13:10 -0400*
what‘s wrong with transferring to coms
dave wrote:
> They are taking the time, so that you may come to your senses.
>
> Chimo
>
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: Mrtn 
> To: 
> Sent: Tuesday, October 17, 2000 9:17 PM
> Subject: transfer
>
> > I‘ve requested my transfer from an engineer regiment to a communications
> > regiment.  It has taken 2 months already.  Do transfers usually take so
> > long?
> >
> > Martin
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"dave" <dave.newcombe@home.com>* on *Wed, 18 Oct 2000 12:06:09 -0700*
As a former sapper, i took the opportunity to stick up for the Eng., at the
expense of the coms.  No disrespect intended.  at least you‘re not going
into the navy.
----- Original Message -----
From: Mrtn 
To: 
Sent: Wednesday, October 18, 2000 7:13 AM
Subject: Re: transfer
> what‘s wrong with transferring to coms
>
> dave wrote:
>
> > They are taking the time, so that you may come to your senses.
> >
> > Chimo
> >
> > ----- Original Message -----
> > From: Mrtn 
> > To: 
> > Sent: Tuesday, October 17, 2000 9:17 PM
> > Subject: transfer
> >
> > > I‘ve requested my transfer from an engineer regiment to a
communications
> > > regiment.  It has taken 2 months already.  Do transfers usually take
so
> > > long?
> > >
> > > Martin
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > message body.
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Donald Schepens" <a.schepens@home.com>* on *Wed, 18 Oct 2000 14:26:49 -0600*
Sometimes longer, especially going from Command to Command or even from Area
to Area.  Transfers are NOT user friendly.
----- Original Message -----
From: dave 
To: 
Sent: Tuesday, October 17, 2000 10:41 PM
Subject: Re: transfer
> They are taking the time, so that you may come to your senses.
>
>
> Chimo
>
>
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: Mrtn 
> To: 
> Sent: Tuesday, October 17, 2000 9:17 PM
> Subject: transfer
>
>
> > I‘ve requested my transfer from an engineer regiment to a communications
> > regiment.  It has taken 2 months already.  Do transfers usually take so
> > long?
> >
> > Martin
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Mrtn <mrtn@home.com>* on *Thu, 19 Oct 2000 00:33:50 -0400*
what‘s wrong with the navy?
dave wrote:
> As a former sapper, i took the opportunity to stick up for the Eng., at the
> expense of the coms.  No disrespect intended.  at least you‘re not going
> into the navy.
>
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: Mrtn 
> To: 
> Sent: Wednesday, October 18, 2000 7:13 AM
> Subject: Re: transfer
>
> > what‘s wrong with transferring to coms
> >
> > dave wrote:
> >
> > > They are taking the time, so that you may come to your senses.
> > >
> > > Chimo
> > >
> > > ----- Original Message -----
> > > From: Mrtn 
> > > To: 
> > > Sent: Tuesday, October 17, 2000 9:17 PM
> > > Subject: transfer
> > >
> > > > I‘ve requested my transfer from an engineer regiment to a
> communications
> > > > regiment.  It has taken 2 months already.  Do transfers usually take
> so
> > > > long?
> > > >
> > > > Martin
> > > >
> > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > message body.
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > message body.
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"dave" <dave.newcombe@home.com>* on *Wed, 18 Oct 2000 22:32:54 -0700*
As a member of the Army mailing list, i won‘t even bite on that one.
----- Original Message -----
From: Mrtn 
To: 
Sent: Wednesday, October 18, 2000 9:33 PM
Subject: Re: transfer
> what‘s wrong with the navy?
>
> dave wrote:
>
> > As a former sapper, i took the opportunity to stick up for the Eng., at
the
> > expense of the coms.  No disrespect intended.  at least you‘re not going
> > into the navy.
> >
> > ----- Original Message -----
> > From: Mrtn 
> > To: 
> > Sent: Wednesday, October 18, 2000 7:13 AM
> > Subject: Re: transfer
> >
> > > what‘s wrong with transferring to coms
> > >
> > > dave wrote:
> > >
> > > > They are taking the time, so that you may come to your senses.
> > > >
> > > > Chimo
> > > >
> > > > ----- Original Message -----
> > > > From: Mrtn 
> > > > To: 
> > > > Sent: Tuesday, October 17, 2000 9:17 PM
> > > > Subject: transfer
> > > >
> > > > > I‘ve requested my transfer from an engineer regiment to a
> > communications
> > > > > regiment.  It has taken 2 months already.  Do transfers usually
take
> > so
> > > > > long?
> > > > >
> > > > > Martin
> > > > >
> > > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > > message body.
> > > >
> > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > message body.
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > message body.
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Jay Digital" <todesengel@home.com>* on *Thu, 19 Oct 2000 02:05:47 -0400*
Hahaha.
I remember in basic the navy was always referred to as the "gay-vy".
Don‘t jump on me for this one folks. I didn‘t come up with it.
----- Original Message -----
From: "dave" 
To: 
Sent: Thursday, October 19, 2000 1:32 AM
Subject: Re: transfer
> As a member of the Army mailing list, i won‘t even bite on that one.
>
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: Mrtn 
> To: 
> Sent: Wednesday, October 18, 2000 9:33 PM
> Subject: Re: transfer
>
>
> > what‘s wrong with the navy?
> >
> > dave wrote:
> >
> > > As a former sapper, i took the opportunity to stick up for the Eng.,
at
> the
> > > expense of the coms.  No disrespect intended.  at least you‘re not
going
> > > into the navy.
> > >
> > > ----- Original Message -----
> > > From: Mrtn 
> > > To: 
> > > Sent: Wednesday, October 18, 2000 7:13 AM
> > > Subject: Re: transfer
> > >
> > > > what‘s wrong with transferring to coms
> > > >
> > > > dave wrote:
> > > >
> > > > > They are taking the time, so that you may come to your senses.
> > > > >
> > > > > Chimo
> > > > >
> > > > > ----- Original Message -----
> > > > > From: Mrtn 
> > > > > To: 
> > > > > Sent: Tuesday, October 17, 2000 9:17 PM
> > > > > Subject: transfer
> > > > >
> > > > > > I‘ve requested my transfer from an engineer regiment to a
> > > communications
> > > > > > regiment.  It has taken 2 months already.  Do transfers usually
> take
> > > so
> > > > > > long?
> > > > > >
> > > > > > Martin
> > > > > >
> > > > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > > > message body.
> > > > >
> > > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > > message body.
> > > >
> > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > message body.
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > message body.
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"The MacFarlanes‘" <desrtrat@amug.org>* on *Thu, 19 Oct 2000 06:40:50 -0700*
At the risk of fanning the fires of discord, the Air Force was always the
greatest source of disdain, in the circles that I traveled in. I think the
saying was "I‘d rather have a sister in a whorehouse, than a brother in the
Air Force". Like Jay, I didn‘t invent it, just passing it along. Martin - I
think you will find, the only good trade or Regiment is the one in which the
person you are talking to belongs.
Unique
M J MacFarlane
----- Original Message -----
From: "Jay Digital" 
To: 
Sent: Wednesday, October 18, 2000 11:05 PM
Subject: Re: transfer
> Hahaha.
>
> I remember in basic the navy was always referred to as the "gay-vy".
>
> Don‘t jump on me for this one folks. I didn‘t come up with it.
>
>
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: "dave" 
> To: 
> Sent: Thursday, October 19, 2000 1:32 AM
> Subject: Re: transfer
>
>
> > As a member of the Army mailing list, i won‘t even bite on that one.
> >
> > ----- Original Message -----
> > From: Mrtn 
> > To: 
> > Sent: Wednesday, October 18, 2000 9:33 PM
> > Subject: Re: transfer
> >
> >
> > > what‘s wrong with the navy?
> > >
> > > dave wrote:
> > >
> > > > As a former sapper, i took the opportunity to stick up for the Eng.,
> at
> > the
> > > > expense of the coms.  No disrespect intended.  at least you‘re not
> going
> > > > into the navy.
> > > >
> > > > ----- Original Message -----
> > > > From: Mrtn 
> > > > To: 
> > > > Sent: Wednesday, October 18, 2000 7:13 AM
> > > > Subject: Re: transfer
> > > >
> > > > > what‘s wrong with transferring to coms
> > > > >
> > > > > dave wrote:
> > > > >
> > > > > > They are taking the time, so that you may come to your senses.
> > > > > >
> > > > > > Chimo
> > > > > >
> > > > > > ----- Original Message -----
> > > > > > From: Mrtn 
> > > > > > To: 
> > > > > > Sent: Tuesday, October 17, 2000 9:17 PM
> > > > > > Subject: transfer
> > > > > >
> > > > > > > I‘ve requested my transfer from an engineer regiment to a
> > > > communications
> > > > > > > regiment.  It has taken 2 months already.  Do transfers
usually
> > take
> > > > so
> > > > > > > long?
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > > Martin
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > > > > message body.
> > > > > >
> > > > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > > > message body.
> > > > >
> > > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > > message body.
> > > >
> > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > message body.
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > message body.
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Juno847627709@aol.com* on *Thu, 19 Oct 2000 20:24:40 EDT*
There‘s nothing wrong with a little inter-force humour... Keeps things 
competitive and servicemen on their toes. I like it.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Jay Paton <jazscam@netscape.net>* on *23 Oct 00 14:50:58 PDT*
Well, It sounds like your new trade is to be a Signals  Operator Radio
Operator.  While it is not the worst job in the world, if you were and
engineer, I am not sure you will enjoy the job much.  Most of it is spent
indoor‘s sometimes the back of a Radio Van, sometimes in a Range Control
Building but rarely in the great outdoors.  
The signals world is alot slacker than most, because it is filled, for the
most part, with mbrs from non-combat arms trades.  
The upside, for one you get to do your trades training in Kingston, Ont. the
happiest place on earth.  Secondly, your days of "Ruckin‘ it" are over,
almost every job requires a vehicle. And thirdly, the new sig jlc‘s are
unbeleivably easy.  I finished my jlc/jnco two years.  It was one of the
funnest courses I have every been on.  The major problem with is everyone and
their dog passes, one of the reason I am jumping ship.
Have some more specific questions and I will do my best to answer them. 
Mrtn  wrote:
My new trade is supposed to be signals.  Can you tell me something about
that?
I don‘t really know about much communications.
Jay Paton wrote:
> Hey man, in comms you can get a civi trade, ie. lineman.  If you haven‘t
> guessed it I am one.  My ex-subordinate is now with telus and make 67 grand
a
> year working two weeks on, two weeks off.  I would be doing that too, but I
> going infantry officer.  And yes transfers take forever, the better you are
> the longer it takes, becasue they don‘t want to get rid of you.
>
> "The MacFarlanes‘"  wrote:
> At the risk of fanning the fires of discord, the Air Force was always the
> greatest source of disdain, in the circles that I traveled in. I think the
> saying was "I‘d rather have a sister in a whorehouse, than a brother in the
> Air Force". Like Jay, I didn‘t invent it, just passing it along. Martin - I
> think you will find, the only good trade or Regiment is the one in which
the
> person you are talking to belongs.
> Unique
> M J MacFarlane
>
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: "Jay Digital" 
> To: 
> Sent: Wednesday, October 18, 2000 11:05 PM
> Subject: Re: transfer
>
> > Hahaha.
> >
> > I remember in basic the navy was always referred to as the "gay-vy".
> >
> > Don‘t jump on me for this one folks. I didn‘t come up with it.
> >
> >
> > ----- Original Message -----
> > From: "dave" 
> > To: 
> > Sent: Thursday, October 19, 2000 1:32 AM
> > Subject: Re: transfer
> >
> >
> > > As a member of the Army mailing list, i won‘t even bite on that one.
> > >
> > > ----- Original Message -----
> > > From: Mrtn 
> > > To: 
> > > Sent: Wednesday, October 18, 2000 9:33 PM
> > > Subject: Re: transfer
> > >
> > >
> > > > what‘s wrong with the navy?
> > > >
> > > > dave wrote:
> > > >
> > > > > As a former sapper, i took the opportunity to stick up for the
Eng.,
> > at
> > > the
> > > > > expense of the coms.  No disrespect intended.  at least you‘re not
> > going
> > > > > into the navy.
> > > > >
> > > > > ----- Original Message -----
> > > > > From: Mrtn 
> > > > > To: 
> > > > > Sent: Wednesday, October 18, 2000 7:13 AM
> > > > > Subject: Re: transfer
> > > > >
> > > > > > what‘s wrong with transferring to coms
> > > > > >
> > > > > > dave wrote:
> > > > > >
> > > > > > > They are taking the time, so that you may come to your senses.
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > > Chimo
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > > ----- Original Message -----
> > > > > > > From: Mrtn 
> > > > > > > To: 
> > > > > > > Sent: Tuesday, October 17, 2000 9:17 PM
> > > > > > > Subject: transfer
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > > > I‘ve requested my transfer from an engineer regiment to a
> > > > > communications
> > > > > > > > regiment.  It has taken 2 months already.  Do transfers
> usually
> > > take
> > > > > so
> > > > > > > > long?
> > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > > Martin
> > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > > > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > > > > > message body.
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > > > > message body.
> > > > > >
> > > > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > > > message body.
> > > > >
> > > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > > message body.
> > > >
> > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > message body.
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > message body.
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
> >
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
>
> ____________________________________________________________________
> Get your own FREE, personal Netscape WebMail account today at
 http://home.netscape.com/webmail 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.
____________________________________________________________________
Get your own FREE, personal Netscape WebMail account today at  http://home.netscape.com/webmail 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Jay Paton <jazscam@netscape.net>* on * 7 Nov 00 09:26:27 PST*
I am currently a lineman in the Comm PRes. I am a MCpl and have done all the
usual courses JLC/JNCO, winter warfare, QL 5, etc.. I have been in for about
8 years and have 3 years full time  Class B time, about 4 years acountable
time in all. I have just put in for a component transfer to reg infantry
officer. I have a bachlour of science majoring in criminal justice.
With my past time in the PRes, what if any benefits can I get for my 
previous service?
My second question is, what specifically do each of the different battalions
specialize in, in the PPCLI?
1 and 3 in edmonton, 2 in winnipeg, edmonton sounds like a nice place to
live.
I would also appreciate any info on the RCRs?
Thanks,
  Jay
____________________________________________________________________
Get your own FREE, personal Netscape WebMail account today at  http://home.netscape.com/webmail 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Jay Paton <jazscam@netscape.net>* on * 8 Nov 00 14:01:26 PST*
All zero trades are technically combat arms trades 011,021, 022, 031, 041,
052 and so on  I think their are 10 or 11 off them.  But even I refer to them
the infantry, armoured, artillery and field engineers as the real combat arms
atleast that is my understanding of the whole deal.
But to tell you the truth, I could really careless if I‘m not, oh well, if I
am, yee-haw.
Jay
"Mathew Snoddon"  wrote:
>And for the second point, lineman are combat arms moc 052.
Since when?  Last time I checked, only the infantry, armoured, artillery and 
field engineers fell into that category.
Matt S
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
Share information about yourself, create your own public profile at 
 http://profiles.msn.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.
____________________________________________________________________
Get your own FREE, personal Netscape WebMail account today at  http://home.netscape.com/webmail 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Bradley Sallows" <Bradley_Sallows@ismbc.com>* on *Wed, 8 Nov 2000 14:31:17 -0800*
>But even I refer to them the infantry, armoured, artillery and field engineers
Yep.  By definition, when one uses the term "combat arms" only these four are
implied.
Sigs is included in "combat support arms".
I personally rather like the Soviet view - manoeuvre arms infantry, armour and
manoeuvre support arms everyone else who is not CSS, IIRC.
Brad Sallows
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Peter deVries" <rsm_kes_cc254@hotmail.com>* on *Mon, 29 Jan 2001 04:34:13 *
Well,
    I got my transfer from reserve to regs. They offered me Feb 10th, but I 
want to finish this school year, so I‘m heading to the RCR battle school in 
May. Thanks to everyone for the helpful tips and advice. I hope to be RSM of 
the RCR‘s some day. Anyway, thakns again everyone,
Peter de Vries
>From: "Donald Schepens" 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: 
>Subject: Re: Getting Edumacated
>Date: Sun, 28 Jan 2001 20:19:48 -0700
>
>At present, this is only true if you are an officer.
>
>Don Schepens
>----- Original Message -----
>From: 
>To: 
>Sent: Sunday, January 28, 2001 5:53 PM
>Subject: Re: Getting Edumacated
>
>
> > Sean,
> >         I believe it was said that the DND would pay for half of your 
>cost
>of
> > tuition and books, for a maximum of $2000.00/year, and during that time
>you‘d
> > either have to be undergoing officer training, or serving as an officer.
> > There‘d be no further obligation after your university schooling.
> >     That‘s the impression I got from, I think Nick B and some others.
> >         -matt b
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

